# Fun shows in Co. Durham



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone know of any fun shows in county Durham or bull breed shows im wanting to do a few with my 2 bullies










they can be dressing up anything, i entered kaiser into a dressing up fun party for Brysons rescue and he came second


----------

